# Bcm4318 [SOLVED]

## Amm123

Hi

I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02). I have tried to set it up using ndiswrapper. After which the wireless light turned on, on my laptop but iwconfig returns:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

Is there any way in which i could get the wireless working?

ThanksLast edited by Amm123 on Fri Aug 03, 2007 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Have you tried using the bcm43XX driver in the kernel?  To get it to appear in menuconfig, you have to enable, module or built-in, "Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack" in the "Networking" section.  It should then show up:

```

Device Drivers --> 

  Network device support  ---> 

   Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

     <snip options, bunch of drivers>

     < >   Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support (NEW)

```

It's experimental, so it may not work either.  It's at least an option, though.

----------

## Amm123

OK how exactly would i go about changing the kernel configurations without re-installing the whole of Gentoo. Took quite a long time so don't want to do it again if I don't have to

Thanks

----------

## didymos

Why would you need to reinstall?  Changing the kernel config is simply a matter of emerging some sources, and then building a new kernel.  See this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

Follow the manual configuration part.

----------

## Amm123

I installed bcm43xx but when i try to modprobe bcm43xx i get the following error:

```
WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211softmac (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting bcm43xx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

The dmesg reads:

```
bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_rate

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211softmac

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_trigger_scan

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_auth

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_scan_results

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_genie

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_start

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_essid

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_wap

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_essid

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_wap

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_genie

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_stop

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211softmac

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

```

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## didymos

Are all the ieee80211 modules loading?

----------

## Amm123

How can I find out if they are or are not

----------

## didymos

Post the output of lsmod.

----------

## Amm123

This is the output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   42160  2

snd_atiixp_modem       15436  0

snd_atiixp             18900  0

snd_ac97_codec        104600  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp

ac97_bus                4800  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                75208  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21448  1 snd_pcm

snd                    52008  5 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9936  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

ieee80211_crypt         7424  0

tifm_7xx1               8704  0

tifm_core               9856  1 tifm_7xx1

generic                 7876  0 [permanent]
```

----------

## didymos

I completely overlooked this bit from an earlier post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211softmac (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ...

 

Can you recall the steps you went through building the new kernel?

----------

## Amm123

I followed this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

I recently removed iee80211and recompiled it and the error has changed very slightly and is as follows when I modprobe bcm43xx

```
WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211softmac (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting bcm43xx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

and the dmesg:

```
ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_rate

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211softmac

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_trigger_scan

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_auth

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_scan_results

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_genie

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_start

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_essid

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_wap

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_get_essid

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_wap

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_wx_set_genie

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211softmac_stop

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211softmac

bcm43xx: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
```

Not to sure what the APIC error is all about but I don't think its related

Thanks

----------

## Amm123

Managed to get my wireless working by re-installing Gentoo with bcm43xx included in the kernel. Not sure why it did not work before.

Thanks for all the help

----------

## noice

has bcm43xx been removed in kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5?

```
 [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                                                      │ │

  │ │                             [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                                                     │ │

  │ │                             < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                                   │ │

  │ │                             < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                     │ │

  │ │                             < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                    │ │

  │ │                             < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                            │ │

  │ │                             < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                       │ │

  │ │                             < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                      │ │

  │ │                             < > Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                                                    │ │

  │ │                             < > USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                       │ │

  │ │                             < > IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

----------

